
Deep CNNs for Image Classification: A Comprehensive Review - gwern
http://www.mitpressjournals.org/doi/pdf/10.1162/neco_a_00990
======
moreless
Off topic: it would be nice if the title included `[pdf]`.

~~~
T-A
Even better: change the link to

[https://www.mitpressjournals.org/doi/abs/10.1162/neco_a_0099...](https://www.mitpressjournals.org/doi/abs/10.1162/neco_a_00990)

